# Shipping household items from Dubai to Canada



## DXB971 (Sep 8, 2009)

I need to ship large curtains from Dubai to Canada. They weigh a total of 12 kg. Can you please recommend the cheapest way to send them there?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Emirates post would probly be your cheapest route to go.


----------



## DXB971 (Sep 8, 2009)

Not really, it costs AED2,000 if shipped by Emirates post 



Jynxgirl said:


> Emirates post would probly be your cheapest route to go.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Odd, just shipped a rather large item, about half the weight though, that was under 200 dirhams to send to germany.


----------



## DXB971 (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a link to the Empost rate calculator I used: 

https://www.empostuae.com/NewCourierWebsite/UIPages/RateCalculator/RateCalculator.aspx




Jynxgirl said:


> Odd, just shipped a rather large item, about half the weight though, that was under 200 dirhams to send to germany.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That is giving me a crazy amount as well for shipping to germany. It was not as we sent something back to a company just a few weeks ago. So... something isnt right with that.


----------



## DXB971 (Sep 8, 2009)

Jynxgirl, how did Empost ship the item to Germany? By air, sea or land?




Jynxgirl said:


> That is giving me a crazy amount as well for shipping to germany. It was not as we sent something back to a company just a few weeks ago. So... something isnt right with that.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

DXB971 said:


> Jynxgirl, how did Empost ship the item to Germany? By air, sea or land?


Honestly do not know. It was a group order item that came thru my marine group. The person who did the order shipped it back for me as I dont have a clue where a post office is, would probly take me hours to find it (if you have read my posts you realize that I get lost, ALOT here), then get there and be stared at and not understand anyone, thus just getting more and more frustrated. I just paid him what he said it was probly going to be, 200 dirhams. He said it was a little less but I wasnt concerned with it. 

That was a long story just saying I dont know


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Can't say I can really help as to a company to use, but I can say who not to use. ReloGulf is a terrible company. Items turned over to them around 26th of June and still do not have the items here. Sat on the ship in Dubai for over 10 weeks until we finally inquired and then they informed us of the status. Then after a nasty e-mail they informed us that the ship had left Dubai and they asked us for a lot of information, which we had already given them before leaving Dubai. As with all things there, funds are paid up front.

Don't use them unless you are a risk taker.

Stick with Emirates and somebody that uses aircraft and is a bit more reputable.


----------

